# [SOLVED] Itunes won't open.



## VerySleepyCat

Hello everyone. I'm here because I need some help with my Itunes on my computer (Windows xp) For some reason, everytime I try to open it, it gives me two error messages. The first one is, " The application or DLL C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple Application Support\Webkit.dll is not a valid windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette." Well, I downloaded this from Itunes. No, "Diskette" Now, the second one is, "Itunes was not installed correctly. Please reinstall Itunes. Error 7 (Windows error 193)." Well, I uninstalled Itunes and reinstalled it 2 times already. What's wrong with it? (And no I don't have viruses, I spent 100 dollars yesterday and got all 163 of them taken off.) :upset:


----------



## bubble07

*Re: Itunes won't open.*

Hi there! Welcome to the forums. 

Which version of Windows XP are you running? 

You may need to download and install the 64 bit version of iTunes on Windows instead of the iTunes that is given by default when you click on the download link on the website.

The link can be found here: iTunes 10.3.1 for Windows (64 bit)

Try that and see how it goes. If it doesn't work, please feel free to post what happens.


----------



## VerySleepyCat

*Re: Itunes won't open.*

Hey there again. Well, I'm not sure the version of xp I'm running. Also, I uninstalled my other itunes that was not working properly and installed the one that you suggested. This time, while opening the setup for the one suggested, it came up with an error saying, "C:\Documents and setting\sara\Desktop\Itunes64setup.exe is not a valid Win32 application". I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Itunes won't open.*

Hello,

Click *Start* => *Run* => Type in *Winver* => A box will pop up and tell you the OS and the current Service pack installed, please post back to this thread.


----------



## VerySleepyCat

*Re: Itunes won't open.*

Click Itunes and press Start, than run? Because it won't let me.


----------



## JMT21

*Re: Itunes won't open.*

He means click the Start Menu in the lower left hand corner of your screen and click "Run". Or just press the "Windows" key on your keyboard + "R"


----------



## VerySleepyCat

*Re: Itunes won't open.*

Version 5.1 (Build 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647 : Service Pack 3) Is that it?


----------



## JMT21

*Re: Itunes won't open.*

Concerning the Webkit.dl error; Restart your computer, Open Control Panel, Add/Remove Programs, Select "Apple Application Support", Click "Repair"

Chances are high that you are running the 32bit version of Windows XP. Open My Computer --> C:/ Drive --> and look for any folders that have x86 in their name. If you don't see any you are running WinXP 32 bit and you can delete the 64bit Itunes Installer that you downloaded.


----------



## VerySleepyCat

*Re: Itunes won't open.*

No, I didn't see any folders with x86 in their names. But yes, I did go to add or remove programs and repair the Apple application support.


----------



## JMT21

*Re: Itunes won't open.*

Does the Webkit.dll error not appear after you repaired the Apple Application Support?


----------



## JMT21

*Re: Itunes won't open.*

Try these steps

(1) Download RevoUninstaller Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems

(2) Uninstall anything related to iTunes:

iTunes
QuickTime
Apple Software Update
Apple Mobile Device Support
Bonjour 
Apple Application Support (iTunes 9 or later)

(3) Restart PC

(4) Download and install the latest iTunes; Apple - iTunes - Download iTunes Now


----------



## VerySleepyCat

*Re: Itunes won't open.*

Oh wow! Thanks a bunch, you guys really saved my day! Itunes just opened after following those steps, and is working perfectly fine. <3 Thanks again.


----------



## JMT21

*Re: Itunes won't open.*

I'm glad the problem is solved. Please mark this thread as closed.


----------

